# Apicella Auto Sound - Announcement



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello everyone, Its me again. That pesky kid who got into car audio 8 years ago, joined here 6 years ago, and went from some total noob, to a full blown car audio addict. Over the years ive learned a ton. Both from reading on this site, to totally hacking up my first car, to experimenting and learning more on my old and sold Nissan, and from apprenticing and working in a shop. From the beginning, ive loved every second of it, and really enjoyed the learning experiences along the way (even if it was learning the hard way). I really wouldnt be where i am without this forum and the members that made/make it what it is. So i thank all of you. This time, the build log is a bit different, and a bit more exciting (for me at least). I'm very excited to announce that the build log this time is of Apicella Auto Sound itself! 

I just signed a lease for a space in my hometown of Stony Point, NY and will be fully open for business shortly! 

I'm very excited to bring a sound quality enthusiast based 12v installation shop to the NY metro area. Finally a shop for anyone, from wanting a simple deck and four, to a full blown competition install can put their faith in. Speaking of competitions, this place has a pretty large parking lot 













So, im in the process of moving everything from my garage to the new location. I dont have the most space, so i am re-designing/building some of my tools/benches and i figured i would document the process. Today, after getting the keys to the place, a friend and i picked up supplies and built the router table (minus the lift).

Due to the not so largish size of the shop, i have to make sure everything maximizes its space. Meaning, everything large will have to serve more than one function. That said, all of the new benches/tables will be on casters. Any sort of re-arranging can be done on the fly minus my one large "tool box"/storage cabinets, and most likely table saw. First up, is the router/fabrication table. This table is being built to hand almost anything my fabrication desires can ask for considering the size. Router table, fiberglass layup bench, sanding station, storage of router bits and other fabrication accessories, upholstery bench, etc etc. I also designed it to be the same height as my table saw so it can also serve as an outfeed table. Today i was able to clear out most of my garage minus shelving and tool boxes/cabinets, buy a bunch of supplies for the tables/benches, and mostly finish the frame and top of the router table. 

The space is about 1000 square feet, has an office and bathroom, a loft above the two, 22 foot high ceilings, and a massive garage door. Here is my friend helping start with the frame of the router table, along with some stuff that was quickly gathered from my garage and unloaded here. The table is so far build from 2x4's, 3/4" birch, and 3/4" melamine to top it. Will feature a woodpecker lift, a bosch 1617 router for the time being, and mostly all 12vTools bits. 

PS, that line in the concrete slab in the first photo is the line between my space, and the landlords storage area. 











































The girlfriend having fun..
















Final framing with the top


























This view is unreal to me..























Thanks for taking a look so far. Follow me while i get this place up and running and even stop by if your in the area! 

- Nick


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome! Best of luck with your shop. Always cool to see the beginning stages to what will hopefully become a very successful business. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

NICE workspace...Congrats!!!


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

Wow, that's a nice shop. Looks like new construction. After seeing your work on the forum, I'm sure you're going to get real busy, real fast.


----------



## EvAnA (Aug 20, 2012)

Sweet space!

Now's the time to design a dust collection system too if you feel the need. At least major cutting/sanding areas. Your modular layout ideas may make that difficult but I wouldn't skip it if you can swing it.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks guys. And yes, the building is brand spankin new. Evan, i will be doing a dust collection system.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh wow, I just woke up long enough to rub Lidacane onto this replacement knee and imagine my surprise at this posting. Let me just say Nick is soooo deserving of all the good things that will come from doing this. Plus those of us who actually know him have been given a gift. A gift of being around his passion and his skillset. All I can say would not be enough so I will leave it at, if you have any thoughts of having a job well done Audio wise, it will definitely be honored by his hands.

Don’t worry Nick, once I’m road worthy, winding roads heading your way I’ll come lol.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats and Good luck with bizzznizz!


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats Nick! Well deserved.

Maybe some fold away work space, like this.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Hells yeah - congrats on the space Nick!


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Good luck, Nick. Knock it out of the park.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Nice, congratulations on getting the shop space! Looking forward to seeing it all come together.


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I am very happy for you. Brick and mortar stores are fading away quickly yet you've found away to bring it back!

BTW I love the fold-up table.


----------



## BrainMach1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Great for you! Good luck, no good business. Make th at baby grow!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Awesome news and let me know if you need any signage or cards or stickers or anything. Its what I do, and i'm sure we could trade some tuning help someday.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Congrats.
Keep the pics coming. It's really nice to see a shop build log. I like the fold up workbench. Got to build me one like that someday.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Congratulations and good luck Nick!


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

Congrats!

When is the first tuning class?


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

Congratulations!!! That’s awesome, I wish you lots of success.


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

Well like everyone else has already said not many i can think of more deserving than yourself nick, you've persevered and held out and got what you were looking for!

I can say this having first hand experience with your passion and amazing abilities and hell if you can put up with me as a customer then the sky is the limit for you LOL...i consider myself very lucky to have a skilled, hard working, and honest individual like yourself to go to...*guys dont miss out !!!!!*

I like the idea of the lot space for shows, the northeast needs a venue or 2...ill get up you on this and im willing to help put it together...perhaps a grand opening, get together, meca and iasca show all in one come spring...having cars that you've done work in on hand

Congrats man
Josh


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Congrats Nick! I'll be stopping by soon to check it out :thumbsup:


----------



## nittanylion64 (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats! Way to have the drive to follow what your passion is! You are a lucky one. Do what you love and you will have never worked a day in your life!


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Congratulations, Nick!

I'm very much looking forward to seeing your dream come to fruition. Thank you for sharing!

FWIW, if it were at all possible, I would recommend building a wall (or at least some sort of durable barrier) between yours and the landlord's space. Just thinking "good fences make good neighbors." And the extra wall space would really come in handy (and you could hang plastic above the wall, to keep dust out of the landlord's storage space).


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

SHAGGS said:


> Congrats Nick! Well deserved.
> 
> Maybe some fold away work space, like this.


Very nice!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Congrats man! I don't think 1,000 sqft is that small... That is a great looking shop and can't wait to see it set up.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Congrats Nick! You will do well!


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Congrats with your new shop brother, What’s the address? It’s a race between me and thuthhunter to come by since we’re possibly the closest ones on here to you. And if you need help with anything let me know, I’m a jack of all trade so I can come in handy on whatever time off I have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Congrats. Glad to see someone in this hobby doing well.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Mullings said:


> Congrats with your new shop brother, What’s the address? It’s a race between me and thuthhunter to come by since we’re possibly the closest ones on here to you. And if you need help with anything let me know, I’m a jack of all trade so I can come in handy on whatever time off I have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

A perfect day to say THANK YOU to everyone. I seriously mean it when i say that. 

Shaggs, that bench looks sweet. might have to try to build something like that

MiniSQ, i most likely will take you up on that offer. Was wanting to make some banners.

Josh (Deadlifter) - We definitely gotta organize something. Like ive told you 100 times.. this is the most populated part of the country, yet theres no competition within hundreds of miles. Not acceptable. 

Truthhunter and Mullings - Get your asses over here! I have something cool to show both of you. No more REW for us  also, its 11 Holt Drive in Stony Point, right across the entrance for the shop rite

Grinder - Thanks for the advice. I thought about it, but its only storage and they will only be there maybe once a week, twice on a busy week? Everyone is cool too so im not to worried at the moment. 

Davidram - Yeah 1000sq feet is definitely not small, but the office and bathroom take more real estate than you can imagine. But, that does mean i have a sweet loft on top of them.. hmmmmm


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

We will organize something !
We both have access to a few great judges just a matter of getting them in whether it be a 2x show or 3x..could see about having a few vendors there for items you sell? Zapco..brax/helix...audio frog/andy...top 20 with cash prize with a seperate judge...really its all a matter of what ya wanna do ! 

at 12volt daves shows in the past we had girl or boy scouts come in and set up refreshment stands or even a little league team or something like that so they can raise some money for themselves..and provide drinks and food items...get yourself a local newspaper in for pics for you for exposure and also what we do 

Just some ideas as to what ive seen work


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

That’s absolutely awesome Nick. 
I know I’m not one of the big guns around these parts, but, I’ve learned a lot over the years by reading posts and sending PM with members here. Nick has always given me time to correspond through PMs and help me where he could. Thanks again and good luck. 
I just wish this was closer to me.

Edit: Also, just thought about it, but with those high ceilings, think about vertical storage. You could even make a hoist system to move things vertically and free up floor space.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DeLander said:


> That’s absolutely awesome Nick.
> I know I’m not one of the big guns around these parts, but, I’ve learned a lot over the years by reading posts and sending PM with members here. Nick has always given me time to correspond through PMs and help me where he could. Thanks again and good luck.
> I just wish this was closer to me.
> 
> Edit: Also, just thought about it, but with those high ceilings, think about vertical storage. You could even make a hoist system to move things vertically and free up floor space.


Thanks! Considering the vertical storage... even better since the landlord has an electric forklift that I am allowed to use lol

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Congrats Nick! I'll bet your excited, and here's hoping you can lay a good foundation for a long running successful business!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

claydo said:


> Congrats Nick! I'll bet your excited, and here's hoping you can lay a good foundation for a long running successful business!


Thanks clay!

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome, best of luck with your business venture!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Alll right nick congrats !!!!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

First off, I would like to congratulate you on your undertaking and wish you success. 

Second, at such a young age, that is quite the accomplishment. Your fabrication skills speak volumes. 

Third, as others have said, If you are fortunate enough to do what you love for a living, you'll never have to work a day in your life, as you will be enjoying what you do every day.

Fourth, Nick is always offering help to anyone that needs it. He has helped me in the past with tuning and that lead me to win my very first SQ competition.

Lastly, I'm so thankful that you are planning to host competitions in the NorthEast. I'm planning on attending every one that you host if I can. 

I wish that I lived closer cause I could hook you up electrically with outlets where you needed them. 

Blessings to you and your new venture.

Gerald


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

High Resolution Audio said:


> First off, I would like to congratulate you on your undertaking and wish you success.
> 
> Second, at such a young age, that is quite the accomplishment. Your fabrication skills speak volumes.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gerald. Speaking of outlets, that is actually something I need. Need 220 outlets for the table saw, compressor, etc.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Congrats my friend! The space looks awesome. With a loft? Hell yeah, that's what I am talking about. What size loft? Is it built or do you have to build it? 

If I ever get up your way, I'd love to come by. 

Good luck to you in this next chapter of your journey.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> Thanks Gerald. Speaking of outlets, that is actually something I need. Need 220 outlets for the table saw, compressor, etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


In a commercial building, code requires Metal-Clad cable or Metal piping. No Romex ( non-metallic sheathed cable ) plastic allowed. You are going to have to hire a local licenced electrician. 

Maybe you can find one that needs a sound system installed and you can barter some work.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

High Resolution Audio said:


> In a commercial building, code requires Metal-Clad cable or Metal piping. No Romex ( non-metallic sheathed cable ) plastic allowed. You are going to have to hire a local licenced electrician.
> 
> Maybe you can find one that needs a sound system installed and you can barter some work.


Yeah I've been told. Doesn't sound cheap.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> Yeah I've been told. Doesn't sound cheap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


With commercial installations, nothing is cheap. That's why you earned the right to charge big bucks.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Weightless said:


> Congrats my friend! The space looks awesome. With a loft? Hell yeah, that's what I am talking about. What size loft? Is it built or do you have to build it?
> 
> If I ever get up your way, I'd love to come by.
> 
> Good luck to you in this next chapter of your journey.


come on by whenever you please, and that goes for anyone reading this. 

the "loft" is above the office/bathroom and about 15' or so x 10', with a small chunk in one corner missing making it 7' wide in that section (its an irregular shape). 

you can see it here. if i wanted to regularly use it i would probably need to make railings


----------



## Pr_007 (Jul 14, 2010)

Congrats, Nick and Wishing you All the very best.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> come on by whenever you please, and that goes for anyone reading this.
> 
> the "loft" is above the office/bathroom and about 15' or so x 10', with a small chunk in one corner missing making it 7' wide in that section (its an irregular shape).
> 
> you can see it here. if i wanted to regularly use it i would probably need to make railings


Or you can build it out with a cantilevered deck for even more space...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DavidRam said:


> Or you can build it out with a cantilevered deck for even more space...


The building inspector probably wouldn't be a fan lol

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> the landlord has an electric forklift that I am allowed to use


:rockon:


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

emptied out pretty much the rest of my garage today. set up tool box/cabinets. still have a ton of organizing to do. problem is, idk where i want to store everything. The only thing that is certain is that the cabinet all the way to the right is for fiberglass supplies. Red toolbox is obviously for tools, but still unsure of how to set it up to save the most space/make the most sense
























obligatory mini fridge/old desk from a hospital pic (ignore the mess lol)


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

You will figure it out. Also, have open shelving relatively inexpensive at the hardware stores if you need extra. Once you get a car in there you will get a better sense of where to put things. Looking good so far!


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Thats actually q good idea. I would drive your car in there to get a feel of where yiu would want everything while working on it. 

Deciding where everything goes when the bay is empty might not jive once it is filled.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

I would definitely keep everything against the wall, and use the roll around tables as an island, between the cabinets and the "bay".
So you can move them out of the way, if you need the extra floor space.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

If you're going to make a large router table setup, like this; (credit Onyx1136)








maybe make a 1/2 inch MDF top with a 1x1 lip around the bottom, that slips over and makes it into an extra work surface, that you don't have to worry about getting glue or scratches on.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Congrats! Place looks wonderful


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i have open shelving at home that i can bring down. those will most likely go up on the "loft". the only thing that sucks is the table saw is a very beefy one and is probably impossible to move once its built


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SHAGGS said:


> If you're going to make a large router table setup, like this; (credit Onyx1136)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


already build the frame and top of my router table. you can see it in my OP


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Looking good! 

I wouldn't sweat the organizing too much. It's virtually impossible to get everything in the perfect place at this stage, so just plan on doing a lot of reorganizing as you go along. 


If you're not familiar with it already, check out the "5S" (five s) methodology:

EDIT: Wiki link didn't work (?), so here's this: https://www.5stoday.com/what-is-5s/

Even for very organized folks, this is good stuff to keep in mind.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> already build the frame and top of my router table. you can see it in my OP


Yeah, I was leaning in the direction that if you weren't planning on a dedicated sealed area for wood working, ( i.e. just a direct dust collection system under the portable table, out on the floor) you could make an easy lift off cover/top, to convert the router table into a dual purpose work bench so you could limit the number of space eating tables.
That way you won't risk damage to the smooth router top surface, and the cover can be stowed out of the way, against the wall, while using the router.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats Nick....I will have to take a drive up and see it for myself once you get settled. Best of luck!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

MB2008LTZ said:


> Congrats Nick....I will have to take a drive up and see it for myself once you get settled. Best of luck!


thanks! and yes come on by!


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

best of luck Nick,,, glad to see peoples dreams come true,,,,, and now you will be able to fulfill others dreams, with the master pieces you can create in your own shop....
pretty sure your first build should be the jeep in the you tube vid at the beginning of the thread.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

toneloc2 said:


> best of luck Nick,,, glad to see peoples dreams come true,,,,, and now you will be able to fulfill others dreams, with the master pieces you can create in your own shop....
> pretty sure your first build should be the jeep in the you tube vid at the beginning of the thread.


Thanks! and yeah i wish. thats my buddies. its a hunk o' junk lol


----------



## Erick_Markland (Aug 30, 2017)

congrats


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

More work done on the router table, and general setup.































75 pounds of mlv + rickety old ladder... ****


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> 75 pounds of mlv + rickety old ladder... ****


SkizeR, your shop is looking really nice, but you should SERIOUSLY try to find a place for that MLV roll in a corner or under a table or just somewhere down on the floor....I realize your tight for space, but that's crazy to be lugging that heavy stuff up and down for use and storage, let alone on an old ladder like that. 

What about standing up just inside the roll up door in the front corner of the shop?? 

Just my .02


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Build a pulley system for that kind of stuff.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

that picture was more so a joke. me and a friend hoisted it up with rope


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Electric hoist on ceiling beam frame system like I mentioned before. It would enable you to move pretty much anything wherever you wanted. 
By the way, shop is looking good. I think you need to incorporate a mobile installation vehicle and bring it to my house for a week or so to test it out !!?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice work on that router table! Shop is coming together nicely! Congrats again. I can imagine it'll be a huge improvement working in the new shop.


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Congrats Dude!! Fkin awesome!!! Finally happened!! Let me know if you need any help with anything!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Timelessr1 said:


> Congrats Dude!! Fkin awesome!!! Finally happened!! Let me know if you need any help with anything!!


Thanks man! As far as help... :laugh:


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Judging by the beer on the table, you could use some good vermont beer sent your way.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

miniSQ said:


> Judging by the beer on the table, you could use some good vermont beer sent your way.


never.


----------



## ckm20 (Dec 6, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> never.


Yuengling, the last great American owned and made beer

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

You putting up those old school banners i gave ya?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Timelessr1 said:


> You putting up those old school banners i gave ya?


Probably. Gotta get the lines I carry first 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> Probably. Gotta get the lines I carry first
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


True! 

Cant wait to see the place!


----------



## ImLoudEK (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations skizer, gotta check you out one day, not that far from me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> obligatory mini fridge/old desk from a hospital pic (ignore the mess lol)


What? No microwave? Better get on that. Don't want to be warming up your lunch on the customer's exhaust manifold.

Seriously though, congratulations on the new shop space. I look forward to seeing the first builds coming out of the new shop.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ImLoudEK said:


> Congratulations skizer, gotta check you out one day, not that far from me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Come on by anytime!


rton20s said:


> What? No microwave? Better get on that. Don't want to be warming up your lunch on the customer's exhaust manifold.
> 
> Seriously though, congratulations on the new shop space. I look forward to seeing the first builds coming out of the new shop.


I'm gunna have to get one. But then again you don't need a microwave to eat cereal 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Too bad you werent a bit closer, i have access to a handful of Gray metal lockers you could have for nothing.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

foreman said:


> Too bad you werent a bit closer, i have access to a handful of Gray metal lockers you could have for nothing.


All good. i have plenty of storage anyway. My dad gets them from work. They throw out large metal cabinets and whatnot like no ones business


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Congrats!!!
Not gonna lie, opening up a car stereo shop in 2018 (we're a month away!) is brave but I'm sure you'll do just fine!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Angrywhopper said:


> Congrats!!!
> Not gonna lie, opening up a car stereo shop in 2018 (we're a month away!) is brave but I'm sure you'll do just fine!


Thanks! And yeah, im aware lol.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

ckm20 said:


> Yuengling, the last great American owned and made beer
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Amen to that. 
My buddy and his GF drove from Michigan down to Nashville, for a vaca, at the end of the summer. 
On the way back, he stopped in Indiana and grabbed a couple cases of Original Lager. 
I was watching college football at his house a couple weeks ago, and he let me drink the last 2. (beers not cases)

Heaven!:blush:


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SHAGGS said:


> Amen to that.
> My buddy and his GF drove from Michigan down to Nashville, for a vaca, at the end of the summer.
> On the way back, he stopped in Indiana and grabbed a couple cases of Original Lager.
> I was watching college football at his house a couple weeks ago, and he let me drink the last 2. (beers not cases)
> ...


They dont have Yeungling where your from? I've heard its not available everywhere which is unfortunate.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> They dont have Yeungling where your from? I've heard its not available everywhere which is unfortunate.


It's regional, (East coast) and slowly creeping West, so unfortunately, no, not yet. 

Available in; AL, CT, DC, DE, FL, GA, IN, LA, MA, MD, MS, NC, NJ, NY, OH, PA, RI, SC, TN, VA, WV.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

One more reason to stay on the east coast

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAudia4 (Nov 8, 2017)

Looking great Nick!


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Absolutely AWESOME Nick!! Place looks perfect.I wish you prosperity and quite frankly I'm jealous.I love working on car audio and it would be so neat to do it day in and day out.If I'm ever in the NYC area I will definitely stop by and say hello Way to go man!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JH1973 said:


> Absolutely AWESOME Nick!! Place looks perfect.I wish you prosperity and quite frankly I'm jealous.I love working on car audio and it would be so neat to do it day in and day out.If I'm ever in the NYC area I will definitely stop by and say hello Way to go man!!


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Do you have any idea of what month you will be fully open for business? AKA a grand opening? Are you going to have business hours/days of the week that you will be there?


Or are you having a soft opening and taking any jobs as they come, kind of an informal schedule?

Curious to know as if people wanting to check out your new location can just stop by and expect you to be there or will you be taking everything by appointments only?


----------



## serlvz (Jul 14, 2015)

Exciting times for you, Nick. This is awesome and I'm sure you are going to do fine. Congrats. Can't wait to see it as it gets closer to open for business. Very cool. Again, congrats!

Scott


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Do you have any idea of what month you will be fully open for business? AKA a grand opening?


still doing some moving in and organizing, but i did my first job yesterday. non-audio though. first car coming for an audio build will be here on the 11th




High Resolution Audio said:


> Are you going to have business hours/days of the week that you will be there?


yeah, whenever a car is there from probably 10am or 11am to midnight. im not so fond of set hours lol.




High Resolution Audio said:


> Or are you having a soft opening and taking any jobs as they come, kind of an informal schedule?


see above



High Resolution Audio said:


> Curious to know as if people wanting to check out your new location can just stop by and expect you to be there or will you be taking everything by appointments only?


its going by appointment only for work unless its a small job and i have nothing going on. but im sure after the 11th you will be able to show up any time of the day after 10 or 11am and find me there. anyone is more then willing to come by to check it out. if for some reason you are reading this and you do want to come check it out, its always a safe bet to send me a PM to see if i'll be there. If you do pass by my area and want to see it and you show up and im not there, just shoot me a PM. I live 5 mins away and PM's usually (tapatalk has been a bit buggy lately) go right to my phone.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Given your reply to Gerald above: Out of curiosity, are you planning on having any signage up with contact info for passers-by, or are you going to keep the building's purpose under-wraps from the general public to not draw any unwanted attention?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ErinH said:


> Given your reply to Gerald above: Out of curiosity, are you planning on having any signage up with contact info for passers-by, or are you going to keep the building's purpose under-wraps from the general public to not draw any unwanted attention?


No signage yet. In my town you have to jump through major hoops to get signage up. Down south it's probably as simple as putting up your own sign. Here, you have to go in front of the town board twice, you have to write up a speech for them, and they have to decide if your "worthy" of a sign, and then it gets taxed. It's insanity. When my landlord told me that I couldn't tell if he was being serious.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> No signage yet. In my town you have to jump through major hoops to get signage up. Down south it's probably as simple as putting up your own sign. Here, you have to go in front of the town board twice, you have to write up a speech for them, and they have to decide if your "worthy" of a sign, and then it gets taxed. It's insanity. When my landlord told me that I couldn't tell if he was being serious.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Understood, but I was more curious if:



> ...or are you going to keep the building's purpose under-wraps from the general public to not draw any unwanted attention?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ErinH said:


> Understood, but I was more curious if:


oh i'll be doing what i can to get the word out. Its right across the towns new Shop Rite (our areas most popular grocery store). Inside said shoprite they have TV's at the check out lines for local advertisements. thought about advertising there for remote starts since its that time of year.

what is meant by "unwanted" attention?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> what is meant by "unwanted" attention?


tire kickers...thieves...etc?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

benny z said:


> tire kickers...thieves...etc?


so dont advertise because of thieves? 

the whole place is lit up like a christmas tree at night and has security cameras everywhere, all cars are parked inside, and my insurance is very good. im not concerned.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> oh i'll be doing what i can to get the word out. Its right across the towns new Shop Rite (our areas most popular grocery store). Inside said shoprite they have TV's at the check out lines for local advertisements. thought about advertising there for remote starts since its that time of year.
> 
> what is meant by "unwanted" attention?





benny z said:


> tire kickers...thieves...etc?





SkizeR said:


> so dont advertise because of thieves?
> 
> the whole place is lit up like a christmas tree at night and has security cameras everywhere, all cars are parked inside, and my insurance is very good. im not concerned.




I assume your insurance is good; there's no way someone (in their right mind) would have tens of thousands of dollars worth of gear, not to mention someone else's vehicle in their shop if they weren't adequately insured.

I was talking more along the lines of 'tire kickers', like Ben said. Right now your business is word of mouth and it doesn't look like you have a storefront with gear displayed out for all to see (unless I missed it). In short, it looks like your current setup is mainly install based with the business coming from, again, word of mouth. (by the way, I'm not knocking this, I'm just relaying what I'm seeing to give you an understanding of my question) If that is indeed the case I figure you a) don't have much to show walk-ins and b) might prefer to keep walk-ins minimal so you could avoid having to take time away from an install. So, I was really just curious if you planned to keep that kind of 'theme' to your shop or if you planned to deal with walk-ins and whatnot. That's all.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

ErinH said:


> ...might prefer to keep walk-ins minimal so you could avoid having to take time away from an install.


I was thinking the same thing... keep the SkizeR groupies out so you can get some work done. :laugh:


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ErinH said:


> I assume your insurance is good; there's no way someone (in their right mind) would have tens of thousands of dollars worth of gear, not to mention someone else's vehicle in their shop if they weren't adequately insured.
> 
> I was talking more along the lines of 'tire kickers', like Ben said. Right now your business is word of mouth and it doesn't look like you have a storefront with gear displayed out for all to see (unless I missed it). In short, it looks like your current setup is mainly install based with the business coming from, again, word of mouth. (by the way, I'm not knocking this, I'm just relaying what I'm seeing to give you an understanding of my question) If that is indeed the case I figure you a) don't have much to show walk-ins and b) might prefer to keep walk-ins minimal so you could avoid having to take time away from an install. So, I was really just curious if you planned to keep that kind of 'theme' to your shop or if you planned to deal with walk-ins and whatnot. That's all.


ohh ohh i see. Yeah I dont think i'll be getting to many walk ins. All inquiries ive had have gone right to email. I dont think i'll be getting to many walk ins. I probably wont even put the address on advertisements. Probably only email and shop phone number.




Truthunter said:


> I was thinking the same thing... keep the SkizeR groupies out so you can get some work done. :laugh:


my only groupie is my girlfriend and she insists that i put in a spiral staircase to get up on top of the office lol


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> ...my only groupie is my girlfriend and she insists that i put in a spiral staircase to get up on top of the office lol


She'll love this! :laugh:






Seriously though, I'd at least consider installing some sort of railing up there.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Grinder said:


> She'll love this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, she will also love that she wouldn't have to pay for it lol

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

made some doors for the router table today. oh, i also made the router table to be 1/8" shorter than the table saw. this is so i can use it as an outfeed table. this is all just in time to start the first car, which will be here on monday


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Looking Good, kid! It's coming together nicely. Too bad you couldn't scoop Jason ( Onefinalinstall) complete tool system. Great deal!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Looking Good, kid! It's coming together nicely. Too bad you couldn't scoop Jason ( Onefinalinstall) complete tool system. Great deal!


bertholomy messaged me about that. didnt know it was 1finalinstall's. i also heard about it literally a day or two after i bought my table saw lol


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> No signage yet. In my town you have to jump through major hoops to get signage up. Down south it's probably as simple as putting up your own sign. Here, you have to go in front of the town board twice, you have to write up a speech for them, and they have to decide if your "worthy" of a sign, and then it gets taxed. It's insanity. When my landlord told me that I couldn't tell if he was being serious.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Damn, that **** is worse then Commi-fornia... 

Though I must add that I have put multiple signs and banners on businesses and played stupid every time the city inspector came around...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> so dont advertise because of thieves?
> 
> the whole place is lit up like a christmas tree at night and has security cameras everywhere, all cars are parked inside, and my insurance is very good. im not concerned.


The only advertising I would recommend you do are Google Adwords linked to your website or facebook page...
That's the most effective and efficient way for you to advertise by far. You show an ad and pay for a click ONLY when someone is looking for what you offer. Most other forms of advertising will be a complete waste, imho.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DavidRam said:


> The only advertising I would recommend you do are Google Adwords linked to your website or facebook page...
> That's the most effective and efficient way for you to advertise by far. You show an ad and pay for a click ONLY when someone is looking for what you offer. Most other forms of advertising will be a complete waste, imho.


I'm not 100% sure how to do that. Also, my website isn't ready. Haven't had time to work on it :/

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> I'm not 100% sure how to do that. Also, my website isn't ready. Haven't had time to work on it :/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


i wouldn't sweat a website that much, you need one but i would invest my time/money into marketing, social media and search engines. i also would keep it by appointment only and not open to the public, 95% of the people walking in are wasting your time. spend your time and money on marketing and search engines


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Well how's the first shop project going? We talked a while back about wrapping some pillars for me. I'm ready. I figured I would mention it hear because, well... this is how a shop continues it's build log.


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Just wanted to thank Nick for opening up his shop to me, to allow me to get a little work done on my truck! since the weather has been so brutal here in the North East I've had a few projects that needed to get done put on hold bc I hate working in 30 degree weather in the drive way doing wiring!!

Nicks place looks great! his set up is amazing to do custom work! Nick...im still envious of your router set up!!!

This pic was taken on Sunday evening and Nick was busting his hump working on some slick a pillars for a customer!

Thanks again Nick!!!


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Starting to look like a real shop now...nice and cluttered!


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm gonna have to come visit and get some work done one of these days ... only a 9hr drive


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Anytime John!


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Congratulations guy and all the best to you on your new venture!


----------



## Eskimo (Jan 13, 2008)

Nick reached out to me the other day regarding a WTB post for a Mobridge DA3. To say that he's been helpful since then would be a HUGE understatement. HUGE.

He's reached out to several contacts trying his damnedest to make sure that not only would it work in this over-engineered car, but more than that - he wanted to make sure it's the right product for me, and would give me everything I want for this build. He could have EASILY upsold me on something pricier, but didn't try, not even once.

We've had several phone conversations since initial contact, and though it's strongly against my nature to hand over the reins and blindly trust someone else, I'm happily doing so on several key aspects of the build in my Cayenne, and am now getting far more than just the DA3 from him. 

The Porsche is by far the nicest vehicle I've ever owned - I'm confident his work and equipment will compliment it perfectly, and am looking forward to getting started!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Eskimo said:


> Nick reached out to me the other day regarding a WTB post for a Mobridge DA3. To say that he's been helpful since then would be a HUGE understatement. HUGE.
> 
> He's reached out to several contacts trying his damnedest to make sure that not only would it work in this over-engineered car, but more than that - he wanted to make sure it's the right product for me, and would give me everything I want for this build. He could have EASILY upsold me on something pricier, but didn't try, not even once.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Seeing someone start a business from scratch is cool to see!


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow, how did I miss the original post...and subsequent ones since then!!! My belated congratulations to you, Nick. I've enjoyed reading all of your posts (that I've read) on this forum and am very excited to hear about your new business venture.

I have to agree with Porsche's ideas about growing your business. But, whatever way you go, I wish you much success and happiness.

Cheers!


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> Thanks!


THIS is how to build a solid business..... exceeding expectations

Well done ?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

An interesting 7 months this has been. Between trying to find out how to run a business while getting cars out the door, i managed to snag a spot on the Mobile Electronics Top 50 Installers list. If any of you think i deserve it, it would be cool if you could throw me a vote for top 12!



Consumer voting:

Consumer Voting Form – Mobile Electronics Industry Awards





Industry Voting:

Industry Voting Form – Mobile Electronics Industry Awards


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

You got my vote.


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

Voted. (not for the other guys  )


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

*Congrats* on the Top 50, Sir!


----------



## cgm246 (Jun 27, 2011)

Congrats!!! Stay the Course.


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

Voted.


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

Done...


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Congrats and you got my vote.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

you have my vote...
i'm one of many that has reached out to you,,, from doing my old sig to doing a remote tune for me,,,,, why you are were your at is because of what got you there.... keep up the good work...


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

Congratulations, Nick!
I was very happy with the audio system diagram you did for me about a year ago.
My .02 cents worth of business advice as a consumer who contracts lots of different folks to do specialized work for me...and who has witnessed both the booms and busts of artists, contractors, and tradesmen.

1) Maintaining a clean and presentable office area is important. You need a place to be able to meet and greet your clients. The shop needs to be clean but it is a work area. 
2) Stay away from using credit as much as possible...if you need to buy a big ticket item during an emergency, put it on a zero interest card for 12 months and migrate the debt to a new credit card with no interest as soon as the 0 percent interest period expires on your initial card. 
3) People spend more when they pay by credit card. But make sure there is a written contract that will give you protection in the event a customer decides to dispute the transaction. 
4) Manage costs, manage costs, manage costs. It pays to be thrifty.
5) Tools. Stay away from the big box truck tool companies. Buy quality tools used off of EBay or Craigslist for 50% or less of new value. Many mechanics have giant debt due to too much Snap-On / Mac / Cornwell tool buying.
6) If there is one thing I have learned about car audio, the devil is in the details. And these costs all add up. Much like how a Mercedes dealer charges a flat rate shop fee for consumables applied to every bill, consider doing the same. 
There are dynamic costs that need to be managed for everything from contact cement and spray adhesive to wire loom, techflex, zip ties, solder, screws, blue painters tape, etc...
7) If someone wants to come in and have you spend any amount of time evaluating a problem, charge for this. Even if it takes you 5 minutes. You have overhead and you need to pay to keep the lights on and the heater running in winter. 
8) It is professional to have clear plastic seat covers and disposable paper floor mat covers. This shows professionalism and most car audio shops do not do this simple step that costs very little.
9) Use your certifications to gain business and to separate yourself from your competition.
10) Figure out the market demographics for your area and determine the target audience.
11) Learn to outsource. Find other skilled tradesmen in your area you can sublet work out to if you do not have a machine to make something, etc. Even if you have to pay to have something shipped in it costs very little with USPS these days. 
12) Learn to say "no". If you can't do it, say "no".
13) Above all else, do not be a hack.
14) You need a good accountant.
15) IF you do a GOOD job, you have TREMENDOUS pricing power. That means you can set whatever price you want practically and folks will still go to you because you do it right and do not cut corners.
16) Have an iPad or similar tool to show clients how you are different from the other 12Volt installers in your area. Explain techflex, soldering, wire identification labels, etc...
17) Have covered work surfaces with butcher block or craft paper or clear plastic that act as a clean surface to place door panels and interior panels from cars. Care and attention to detail will earn you money and save you from upset customers. No one wants to see cut or scratched panels in their car from a careless installer.
18) Try and standardize installs for common vehicles in your area. If customers with disposable income come to you for car audio, try and replicate the process for the common car models you work on frequently. I see a lot of car audio interest for Ford F-150 owners, BMW 3 series owners, Honda Accord owners, etc...think about serial production duplication rather than custom and you will increase efficiency and reduce your headache. Try to standardize.
19) A lot of business to be had with local car dealers. Get a sales presentation together with detailed photos of your work. See if they will sublet to you. Show them your MECP Certificate. Show them client recommendation letters. Offer a warranty for your installs. Even simple things like hooking up Mercedes phone and iPod connections can be $$$ and many dealers do not know how to do this.
It is worth figuring out the phone and mobile electronic integration piece for Audi/BMW/Mercedes/Porsche and being better at it than the dealer. If you are you can charge whatever you want. There are numerous harnesses that these car manufacturers sell and most dealerships have no idea what to order or even how to install them. These are OEM parts, too.
20) Find local car clubs in your area and see if business can be had there. The Jeep Wrangler crowd is a prime target, too.



I am not an installer, just someone who has paid attention to car audio for 20+ years. The talented shops that follow the rules have plenty of work and are doing well...even post financial crisis. Determine what the niche is in your area and fill the need. Custom is a bad word compared to serialized production and doing the same basic install with slight changes to personalize it to each vehicle/client. It is hard to charge for custom work because it is hard to guess how long production time will take and there are almost always hang-ups and material waste. Budget an extra 10% for "sh*t happens" and risk management. But learn to say "no" and don't bite off more than you can chew. Profitability is the goal.


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

One More Vote for NICK!


----------



## widebody71 (Sep 5, 2011)

got you covered just voted for you, good luck.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, it's been a year (and a week) since I started this thread and opened the shop. Feels like it was only a couple months ago. While it has been very stressful starting my own business from the ground up, it's been rewarding at the same time. In the past year I've managed to snag a top 50 installer award from mobile electronics magazine (while disqualifying myself from rookie of the year lol), building a car that managed to place 3rd in its class at finals and was arguably one of the most sought after "demo cars" of the weekend, gone to trainings and seminars meeting more people in the industry, etc etc.. I've also managed to grow the business a bit as well. Idk if I have ever posted this publically before, but when i first got the shop i only had half of the warehouse you saw pictures of. As of 2 months ago, I now have the whole 2000 sq foot warehouse, and as of a few weeks ago, Damian, aka Kevin, aka Mullings of DIYMA, who has over 15 years in the industry under his belt has started a full time position here as a fabricator, tech, installer, sq nutjob, whatever.. hes here. He kicks ass. And hes more motivated than anyone I've ever met to build good sounding cars. Hes a perfect fit. I'm excited with what I have done the past year, but I'm even more excited to see where Apicella Auto Sound will go in the future. And without this place and the people who make it up, I wouldnt be where I am. Thank you for your support. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

Nick 
I'm glad I could be a part of it...you've earned it man, all of it...you're an asset to our community, congrats!


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Crack one open, you deserve it!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Hope you have more success in 2019 and beyond!


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Congrats Nick, glad to see you have success in a very hard business to make money in I'm sure.


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Congrats my friend! I really cant believe its been a year! It feels like it was just a couple months ago you were telling me about the opportunity..and now you are a year in and thriving! Keep up the amazing work! You are in a class by yourself!!


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Congratulations Giovanotto!! You're an awesome installer and have helped many people(including myself) here.

I'm not sure how you do it......Annoying texts around the clock from needy DIY'ers,posting constantly in here,facebooking, Instagram,managing the nagging levels in the girlfriend(your work is more important than me!!),discussing system options with customers,running competitions,answering more high maintenance texts etc and the list goes on and on and on...... And then.......designing and executing world class audio systems!! 

Just heard that song today at a customers stop......"There goes my Hero,watch him as he goes!".......


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

That is great news Nick.....best of luck to you and your crew....Keep up the AMAZING work! I will definitely have some future work for you.


----------



## 04quadcab (Dec 31, 2017)

I have enjoyed your posts here and the wealth of advice you have shared with the community. The pics you have posted shows top notch work. I hope your shop is successful, profitable and brings you personal joy.


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

The only criticism I can provide is that you need a location closer to (my) home  ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M2Guy (Nov 17, 2018)

Congrats on the expansion and thanks for your contributions here...as I have learn a lot from watching your build updates.


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

Really proud of you Nick. Good job.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey guys! First off, happy new years. Im here to make another couple announcements. You know, new year new me or something like that lol. The first one, you can find in this new thread i made..

https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...949-remote-fabrication-services-interest.html



On to the others.. As you guys know, as time goes on, our needs change. This is the same for a business as i have learned. That said, i am happy to announce that we have changed somethings around, and added stuff to our lineup to better cater to our clients. After all, we firmly believe in getting said clients the best car audio system that fits not only their budget, but their requirements and their restrictions as well. That said, we are happy to say that our premiere brands here at Apicella Auto Sound are Audiofrog and Audiotech Fischer (Helix, Brax, and Match), as well as Audio Development, Illusion Audio, Mosconi, Blackhole, Sound Deadener Showdown, Compustar, Kenwood, Sony, and Stinger. We feel that these brands not only represent the same goals that we aim for here, but they have been the best in helping us help you. Another change up listed in there which i prefer not to further comment on, offers a much wider range of solution and enthusiast based solutions that can fit nearly everyones goals. 




Now for the main announcement of a new policy that i will be enforcing from here on out *and im going to be very black and white about it*. Used gear. For better or worse, our main demographic (die hard enthusiasts such as yourselves) tend to have gear from previous installs, or already have their mind made up and shop around for lower prices for stuff that is lightly, or not even used. THIS IS FINE. What isnt fine is how i have been handling situations here that revolve around it. Over the past year and a half, there hasnt been a single build that i did where i didnt install a piece of used gear. Again, this is fine. What isnt fine though, is the headaches and problems that they can bring, and the tough situation that they put me in. I aim to make every person that walks out of my shop leave with a smile on their face. If you look around, i dont think i have missed that goal. Now, the issue that used, or purchased elsewhere gear creates is what if it doesnt work as stated.. im sure you guys are familiar with this saying on classifieds ads: "they worked flawlessly when i removed them from my last car", or "they were verified to work after they were repaired", or "previous owner says they werent used or abused", etc etc etc... The problem is, this unfortunately isnt always the case. More times than not, there is some sort of issue big or irrelevantly small. Now you might be asking, what does this have to do with making clients happy. Well, it sucks for everyone when you have to call someone and say "hey, this isnt working". Obviously that is going to be bad news. It also sucks for us, because we just spent X amount of time installing this piece to the best of our ability, just to have to rip it out, troubleshoot it, etc etc. Doing all of that takes time. Time equals money. Customers usually dont want to spend money they didnt plan on spending. I know i dont. Most of you might have experience with this and are thinking "well yeah, thats on them".. Well, yes. But it doesnt make them happy. What i used to do was do anything in my power within any stretch of the word reason to have the best outcome possible to the situation. That said, Kevin, Matei, and/or I shouldnt have to stay at the shop until 1:30 am on a friday night troubleshooting a piece of used gear for 6 hours on our dime. That is no longer happening. So from here on out i will be selective of what used gear we will install, as well as charging a fee to bench test said gear before it even gets installed. If for some reason everything works good on the bench, but maybe when installed it doesnt work as planned (example: dsp cant accept the voltage your oem amp puts out, or your speakers cant fit the location you want, etc etc..), you will be notified THE SECOND we find this info out, and YOU will decide which direction we go from here. ANY extra work that was not planned for will be accounted for. This part of the reason why i prefer to stick with the brands that i carefully selected. If anything happens, its all covered. We got it. You have nothing to worry about. Not only that, but i can *Guarantee* the performance of the finished product, which after all is the most important thing. 

Thank you, and happy holidays everyone!


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

^Smart and fair policy.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

metanium said:


> ^Smart and fair policy.


It sucks that i have to make it, but I cant even count the amount of hours i have lost troubleshooting malfunctioning gear that i didnt supply, which frankly, breaks the business model.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

You are correct in what you’re doing in order to allow your business to grow. What you may want to do and again this isn’t my area of expertise is have waivers made up indicating as such and make sure future clientele are fully aware. 

With the medical field I ever had to worry about “ used “ parts as whatever they came with was already used lol. Happy New Year and to new growth with your business Nick.


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

I live in Washington state so there's about a zero chance I'll ever bring any business into your shop, but I wanted to thank you for all the knowledge your provide on this forum and wish you luck in your business. Not to mention good deals on used gear that you liquidate as well !


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> You are correct in what you’re doing in order to allow your business to grow. What you may want to do and again this isn’t my area of expertise is have waivers made up indicating as such and make sure future clientele are fully aware.
> 
> With the medical field I ever had to worry about “ used “ parts as whatever they came with was already used lol. Happy New Year and to new growth with your business Nick.


We think very alike Ben. I already started drafting one lol


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

metanium said:


> ^Smart and fair policy.


Strikes me the same.



SkizeR said:


> It sucks that i have to make it, but I cant even count the amount of hours i have lost troubleshooting malfunctioning gear that i didnt supply, which frankly, breaks the business model.


No one benefits, and in fact _all_ lose, when a quality installer business goes tits-up due to a too-generous policy that can't be financially sustained.

IMO from all my reading about your work and services here, you're doing your damnedest to try to fill that always needed, all-too-rare, 'quality installer' niche.

Wishing you continued success in 2019.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> Now for the main announcement of a new policy that i will be enforcing from here on out *and im going to be very black and white about it*. Used gear. For better or worse, our main demographic (die hard enthusiasts such as yourselves) tend to have gear from previous installs, or already have their mind made up and shop around for lower prices for stuff that is lightly, or not even used. THIS IS FINE. What isnt fine is how i have been handling situations here that revolve around it. Over the past year and a half, there hasnt been a single build that i did where i didnt install a piece of used gear. Again, this is fine. What isnt fine though, is the headaches and problems that they can bring, and the tough situation that they put me in. I aim to make every person that walks out of my shop leave with a smile on their face. If you look around, i dont think i have missed that goal. Now, the issue that used, or purchased elsewhere gear creates is what if it doesnt work as stated.. im sure you guys are familiar with this saying on classifieds ads: "they worked flawlessly when i removed them from my last car", or "they were verified to work after they were repaired", or "previous owner says they werent used or abused", etc etc etc... The problem is, this unfortunately isnt always the case. More times than not, there is some sort of issue big or irrelevantly small. Now you might be asking, what does this have to do with making clients happy. Well, it sucks for everyone when you have to call someone and say "hey, this isnt working". Obviously that is going to be bad news. It also sucks for us, because we just spent X amount of time installing this piece to the best of our ability, just to have to rip it out, troubleshoot it, etc etc. Doing all of that takes time. Time equals money. Customers usually dont want to spend money they didnt plan on spending. I know i dont. Most of you might have experience with this and are thinking "well yeah, thats on them".. Well, yes. But it doesnt make them happy. What i used to do was do anything in my power within any stretch of the word reason to have the best outcome possible to the situation. That said, Kevin, Matei, and/or I shouldnt have to stay at the shop until 1:30 am on a friday night troubleshooting a piece of used gear for 6 hours on our dime. That is no longer happening. So from here on out i will be selective of what used gear we will install, as well as charging a fee to bench test said gear before it even gets installed. If for some reason everything works good on the bench, but maybe when installed it doesnt work as planned (example: dsp cant accept the voltage your oem amp puts out, or your speakers cant fit the location you want, etc etc..), you will be notified THE SECOND we find this info out, and YOU will decide which direction we go from here. ANY extra work that was not planned for will be accounted for. This part of the reason why i prefer to stick with the brands that i carefully selected. If anything happens, its all covered. We got it. You have nothing to worry about. Not only that, but i can *Guarantee* the performance of the finished product, which after all is the most important thing.
> 
> Thank you, and happy holidays everyone!


There's nothing to be ashamed of, with this policy. It's just smart business practise.

Too many potential issues arise, when installing some guy's used stuff.
Then, as soon as something goes wrong... he points the finger at you.
Not worth it. Leave it for the low-end shops to do.

Keep focused on your market niche. 
High-end installs, with new equipment, that you sold and can guarantee.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

FordEscape said:


> No one benefits, and in fact _all_ lose, when a quality installer business goes tits-up due to a too-generous policy that can't be financially sustained.
> 
> IMO from all my reading about your work and services here, you're doing your damnedest to try to fill that always needed, all-too-rare, 'quality installer' niche.
> 
> Wishing you continued success in 2019.


exactly. I'll be honest.. when it was just me, a little bit of extra work wasnt the end of the world. as a matter of fact, it was the norm and i used it as a marketing strategy at first (did more than what they asked for). But now that i have employees, taxes, rent, utilities, etc.. its not as simple.

Thank you for the wishes.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jimmydee said:


> There's nothing to be ashamed of, with this policy. It's just smart business practise.
> 
> Too many potential issues arise, when installing some guy's used stuff.
> Then, as soon as something goes wrong... he points the finger at you.
> ...


Thanks Jimmy. Unfortunately, i have had the finger pointed at me. But like i said, i do not allow customers to leave unhappy. Where i screwed up along the way wasnt bringing this stuff up before issues could even show their face. This will not be the case anymore.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Nothing to be ashamed of or feel guilty about Nick. You do enough charity work as it is!


----------



## BillC (Feb 26, 2017)

smart, not sure if i noticed you mention that your bench testing of used equipment prior to agreeing to install would be charged an hourly rate, also add the disclaimer that this fee is not negotiable, you bring me a dsp, it takes me 2 hours to put a couple tunes in it and scope out the channels, I find some issues.. you still pay me for my time.. 

i doubt your clients are cheap skates, but a very detailed disclaimer and policy, that they agree to with no possibility of misunderstanding, or wiggling their way out of paying is my point..


----------



## BillC (Feb 26, 2017)

you mentioned your stock amp not accepting dsp output voltage etc as well.. not to tell you your business, but it is quite possible this info is available to you as many oem systems are made by alpine, harmon becker, etc, etc perhaps some well worded emails could help you get specific details about the specific oem units you are attempting to integrate with. i know as an auto mechanic at a national franchise, on occasion we would have to talk to engineers at ford when putting bullydog tuners in f-350 powerstroke trucks, and they were very helpful and willing to help.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

BillC said:


> you mentioned your stock amp not accepting dsp output voltage etc as well.. not to tell you your business, but it is quite possible this info is available to you as many oem systems are made by alpine, harmon becker, etc, etc perhaps some well worded emails could help you get specific details about the specific oem units you are attempting to integrate with. i know as an auto mechanic at a national franchise, on occasion we would have to talk to engineers at ford when putting bullydog tuners in f-350 powerstroke trucks, and they were very helpful and willing to help.


Hey Bill. Idk how i worded it, but i'll give you an example of what i mean. I have a customer who may be doing an upgrade in his new Audi RS7. While there are outlets to look this stuff up, not everything, hell, not even close to half of it is fully documented. heres a screenshot from an industry member only facebook group where installers share knowledge about the oem systems of the cars they work on. Heres said RS7. But lets say he also wanted to use his old minidsp with this car.. its just not exactly possible without telling him "hey, you cant turn the volume up past halfway since the minidsp can only handle something like 8 volts on the high end inputs and this spits out up to 20".. If he agrees, thats cool. But whats not cool is that accidents happen and if he goes past that and introduces input clipping (much worse than output clipping) and pops a speaker, what am i to do? warranty it? its a gray area where no one wins. I'm done with the possibility of no one winning. In 2019, everyone needs to win.


----------



## BillC (Feb 26, 2017)

gotcha.. make a matched system they cannot destroy.. either it matches.. or I would be doing you a disservice installing it, and as a professional i cannot do so in good conscience... good policy!


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

BillC said:


> you mentioned your stock amp not accepting dsp output voltage etc as well.. not to tell you your business, but it is quite possible this info is available to you as many oem systems are made by alpine, harmon becker, etc, etc perhaps some well worded emails could help you get specific details about the specific oem units you are attempting to integrate with. i know as an auto mechanic at a national franchise, on occasion we would have to talk to engineers at ford when putting bullydog tuners in f-350 powerstroke trucks, and they were very helpful and willing to help.


true point... as a auto mechanic or stereo installer or any technician for that matter, if researching to install or diagnose a matter you should get paid for it... good on you Nick. one piece of the pie to keep the lights on...


----------



## karmajack (May 9, 2017)

As a customer, I personally would accept this policy as fair. I get it. As would many of us in the hobby would. Though I don't know what all your clientele consists of, and feel some would be put off by paying for bench time. That demographic would likely be low budget installs anyway. Chances are you're better off loosing some of those jobs, than having it cost you more than what it's worth. Keep doing what you're doing. As you know, word of mouth is big in this business. Put out the good work, and the good customers will open the wallets. Those who oppose your standards and policy can have bad work done at the butchers around the corner, then come to you later for a rescue.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> Hey guys! First off, happy new years. Im here to make another couple announcements. You know, new year new me or something like that lol. The first one, you can find in this new thread i made..
> 
> https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...949-remote-fabrication-services-interest.html
> 
> ...


Totally fair and appropriate, at least in theory. People with a lot of used stuff, even if they benched it themselves maybe, will just have a decision to make.

I guess this means new stuff bought elsewhere would be assumed to be used unless somehow confirmed new? I've met the guy who says "it worked when I took it out of my car" many times, but I've also met the guy who says "the box is opened, but it has never been installed" once or twice too.


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Nov 11, 2009)

I was an installer for a Car Toys, and then some small shops. Your new policy is totally fair. 



SkizeR said:


> But whats not cool is that accidents happen and if he goes past that and introduces input clipping (much worse than output clipping) and pops a speaker...


I was recently on a date and the girl all of a sudden just reached over and cranked the volume up. No warning, no "I love this song!" She just cranked it up. Fortunately, I have my setup tuned so it can be safely turned all they way up.

The same situation would suck ass in your Audi example because it's not your fault, and it's not the customers fault. You can't predict that stuff!


----------



## karmajack (May 9, 2017)

LumbermanSVO said:


> I was recently on a date and the girl all of a sudden just reached over and cranked the volume up. No warning, no "I love this song!" She just cranked it up. Fortunately, I have my setup tuned so it can be safely turned all they way up.


Oh hell no. My system isn't prepared for that. My gut dropped just reading that. Date would be over. Restraint would be in high gear, and diagnostic mode would come out.


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> exactly. I'll be honest.. when it was just me, a little bit of extra work wasnt the end of the world. as a matter of fact, it was the norm and i used it as a marketing strategy at first (did more than what they asked for). But now that i have employees, taxes, rent, utilities, etc.. its not as simple.
> 
> Thank you for the wishes.


 Burning your own candle at both ends is often a necessary part of a business start-up and the process of establishing yourself in the market. It's a legitimate form of 'loss-leading' that has the least-negative impact on the business finances and greatest-positive impact on building a good reputation (when there's quality behind that effort). But, as you're learning, it's not sustainable - the toll on _you_ eventually bears on _more than just you_. That's when it's time to make the necessary adjustments as you are doing.

When those adjustments are handled in a fair, forthright, and open manner (as seems to be the case here with a clearly stated set of policies and priorities) you, your clients, and your employees will _all_ benefit in the long-run. The adjustment will have no negative impact on your hard-earned reputation, at least with those who understand the _real value_ you deliver (and _they_ are the crux of your business). You aren't compromising quality, you're ensuring the ability to deliver it on a continuing basis. That's a win-win for _everyone_ and that's the key to sustainability.

Kudos for figuring it out and taking the needed action. IMO it all bodes well for everyone touched by your enterprise.

Lol, you don't really need my 'best wishes' .... it strikes me you're building your own successful future quite nicely :beerchug:


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I’m in charge of managing money and labor for multi million dollar projects and know all to well that you have to cover yourself when mangaging money and people for a business. If you don’t than they will walk all over you because that’s the nature of some people. As long as you are up front and honest about it than I agree what you are doing is the right thing.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Figured i'd post this here. Best Car Audio did a little feature on us. Figured its worth posting because Best Car Audio is a website run by an industry veteran with more experience than this entire board combined and is a source for a lot of really good information. You should check them out. Heres a link to the article they did on us.


https://www.bestcaraudio.com/mobile...NxKE-VodSe3HH2OMSFeSuF_bhro-knBGT0mHtsfkmF5do


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations on a “ well deserved “ write up. Looking forward to seeing your company evolve to the next level really soon.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

It takes tremendous courage to start a business and unimaginable confidence to start one in a niche industry. Your killing it.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Theslaking said:


> It takes tremendous courage to start a business and unimaginable confidence to start one in a niche industry. Your killing it.


Well said +1, Happy to see your business grow and prosper Nick.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks guys. I mostly posted that to plug my friends website lol. Check out some of their articles. They could be helpful.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> Thanks guys. I mostly posted that to plug my friends website lol. Check out some of their articles. They could be helpful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk




The article was good read. And glad your shop is moving up. Keeping on kicking out good stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

Awesome write-up, Nick! Keep up the great work!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, looks like i'm a few weeks overdue for my yearly update. This time, its a big one. Thankfully, Apicella Auto Sound has been flourishing the past couple of years. I could not have imagined i'd be in this position 4 years ago when I opened first signed the lease on my shop that you can see in the first post of this thread. On the 4 year anniversary that I signed the lease for that shop, I signed a new lease on a new location that is 3x the size of the old one. Not only that, but I also signed for a new LLC with a good friend of mine who owns a similar business. Together, we bring you Vanguard Automotive Design. 


Copy and paste from Facebook..

Well, with the Mobile Electronics Magazine industry awards and top 50 lists being posted, it looks like the cat is out of the bag. I'm sure many of you have noticed that we have been quiet for a short while. Apicella Auto Sound is evolving. As of a few weeks ago, we decided it was time to take everything we have learned over the last 4 years, and apply it to something new. I introduce to you Vanguard Automotive Design. Vanguard Automotive Design is the combination of Apicella Auto Sound, and Epic Werx Inc. Both leaders in our respective categories, and are now joining forces to create Vanguard Automotive Design. 
With this new business comes new faces, new offerings, new abilities, and also a new location. I cannot wait for you all to see what we have in the works.
If you like what Apicella Auto Sound has done in the past year, give the Vanguard Automotive Design page a like/follow, and a vote in the retailer section, and give Matthew Kim and Chris Gliemann a vote in the installer section. Thanks!

Industry voting form:
https://meindustryawards.com/industry-voting-form/
Consumer voting form:
https://meindustryawards.com/consumer-voting-form/


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations, if I ever heal from these car accidents, I’ll have to make a trip that way to see yaaaaaa.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

@SkizeR

CONGRATS Nick, Matt, and Chris!

The new shop looks awesome. Have fun building out the space. 

Really like the new logo and branding as well.

If it doesn't already have it, and the budget, facility, and zoning/codes allow it, put in a separate employee bathroom with a SHOWER for you and the boys. It's one of the best things I ever did at our office/warehouse for our Grip & Lighting rental company.

So nice to get cleaned up after a messy work day and go straight to a nice relaxing dinner at one of the many amazing nearby restaurants in Pasadena. Or to go home to the GF already fresh & clean!  The polyester fiberglass resin & B/O cologne mixed with MDF & ABS dust in the hair doesn't usually work out so well when she's been waitin' all day for you to get home, haha.

Just don't be surprised when one of your friendly but mischievous coworkers shuts off the valve to the hot water heater supply mid-shower!  That's when you bust out the contact adhesive spray gun and give them a "shower" of their own, or slap a big strip of Gaffer Tape to their hairy forearms or head! MotherF'ers! 

Good luck to Los Tres Amigos! And here's to many years of shop antics!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks guys! And car accidents?! Feel better, Ben!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh yes my 2020 Outback was totaled with me in it. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow you've come a long ways very quickly. I'm happy for you and your customers, and greatly appreciate that you still hang out here and drop truth bombs from time to time. I also appreciate when you take the time to post a build as I don't do Facehole book and wouldn't otherwise see your work.

Which reminds me what happened to your personal Volvo build ? Was really looking forward to the finished ultra demo vehicl.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

preston said:


> Wow you've come a long ways very quickly. I'm happy for you and your customers, and greatly appreciate that you still hang out here and drop truth bombs from time to time. I also appreciate when you take the time to post a build as I don't do Facehole book and wouldn't otherwise see your work.
> 
> Which reminds me what happened to your personal Volvo build ? Was really looking forward to the finished ultra demo vehicl.


Thanks 

The Volvo is still under construction. It is function and mostly complete on the front end. But I haven't really been able to touch the trunk. Hopefully this new venture will grant me the time to get this done.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Yup, you’ve beat the odds. From working out of a garage to a small shop to multiple businesses, you have proven that with hard work and perseverance the American dream is still alive. I watched it unfold over the last few years and I knew as an entrepreneur you would kill it. Congrats to you and your teams success. 

Hope to see you guys next year.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

well done!!! Its great watching people succeed!! @SkizeR


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Having just left from my personal exclusive first “outsider” to see the new shop tour, I will say publicly what I just told you in person. Congratulations Nick and team on the success of building AAS to what it is in 4 short years, and for branching out and expanding to even bigger and better things in 2022. Your skills are top of the game and you have the personality to match. I’m glad I can say I knew you before you became famous, lol. Cheers and good luck to Vanguard Automotive Design. The new location is amazing even in its under construction state. Can’t wait for the inaugural event in the spring. And do that wall we talked about!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Velozity said:


> Having just left from my personal exclusive first “outsider” to see the new shop tour, I will say publicly what I just told you in person. Congratulations Nick and team on the success of building AAS to what it is in 4 short years, and for branching out and expanding to even bigger and better things in 2022. Your skills are top of the game and you have the personality to match. I’m glad I can say I knew you before you became famous, lol. Cheers and good luck to Vanguard Automotive Design. The new location is amazing even in its under construction state. Can’t wait for the inaugural event in the spring. And do that wall we talked about!


Thanks! Always fun seeing you. See you again this spring!


----------



## Irishklover (Nov 8, 2020)

Wow . Great job Nick. 2 questions.
Will you be doing more YouTube content of the builds ? (Would be great to see )

are you going to do a meet up this spring ?

again, great to see the success of your business 👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Irishklover said:


> Wow . Great job Nick. 2 questions.
> Will you be doing more YouTube content of the builds ? (Would be great to see )


Yes. This is a big one. Chris, my new partner, who is an extremely talented installer/fabricator is going to be the shop manager. Me, I am handling the front end of things, and installing when I'm free. Photos, videos, talking and following up with clients, etc will be all part of my job, along with system design, tuning, etc.



Irishklover said:


> are you going to do a meet up this spring ?
> 
> again, great to see the success of your business 👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼


We plan on it. And thank you!


----------



## Esscueonly (Nov 25, 2021)

Congrats on the success and growth, Nick! I'm headed to Maine in the spring to look at some properties and I hope to stop by and see your new shop. Peace, Bruce


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats, Nick!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Congratulations, great to see the progression from where you started.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

Congratulations, you deserve this. Hard work pays off. Why do I feel like buying a car now?


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

I'm looking forward to seeing more elegant and inspiring work come out of that building!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey everyone! So voting for Mobile Electronics Magazine's 2022 Installer and Retailer of the Year closes tomorrow, December 19th! Matthew Kim has been busting his ass and has grown so much more than I could have possibly asked for in the past year. If you have seen our build logs, you have seen his work. With only 3 years under his belt, he has surpassed most in the car audio industry, and we think he deserves some recognition for his efforts! So please, hit the links below and give Matthew Kim, Chris Gliemann a vote for Installer of the Year, and Vanguard Automotive Design a vote for Retailer of the Year! Thanks!

Industry Voting Form:
https://meindustryawards.com/industry-voting-form

Consumer Voting Form:
https://meindustryawards.com/consumer-voting-form

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsFQeoiMUls


----------

